# Lucky Dog Cool Down Mat



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Anybody use one of these? Just saw an advertisement for one and might be interested.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I dont know if I have that brand..but I have some kind of cool down mat that you soak in water... dog hated it... pretty soon they were just laying in hot water..since I got mine I have seen feedback from others that felt the same... anyhow, that was my experience.. dunno what they cost, but I would sell mine that is hardly used for 25% of whatever a new one costs plus shipping..


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

IMHO useless and a waste of money.....


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I have one, but I don't know what brand it is. I use it. It works okay, but I don't know if it really gets that cool. I am not going to buy a new one for my new pup. I figure, since i am in La. where it's nasty hot all summer, it can't hurt.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kennel cooler:

Take an empty 2 liter bottle, fill it 3/4 with water, cap it and freeze it. Put that, wrapped in a towel in the crate with pup. Make sure pup's not a towel eater. When it thaws, pour into bowl for pup or drink it!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Chris you cheap a**!!! :lol: 
j/k

did you get that idea from me? :lol: 

if not GREAT minds do think alot


----------

